# Giving Prednisolone to a 10 month old



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Maz,

I wonder if you can give me some advise, my little man has had excema since he was born which we have been able to control with 1% hydrocortisone cream and doublebase gel.  However he has recently had a very bad flare up resulting in a whole host of antibiotics, new cream and Piriton.  Last night he was prescribed a 3 day course of Prednisolone  

Anyway as you can imagine my happy litle boy is starting to get very stressed with all this medication especially as the antibiotics he has just finished were particularily disgusting!  So what is the best way to get the Prednisolone into him? The doctor said dissolve them up, would it be OK to dissolve them into his 7oz evening bottle of formula?  He does always drain this and it just seems the best way of getting it all into him without causing him any more stress.

Any advice would be most appreciated.

Thanks
Tracey X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

Awww bless, poor wee man   Eczema can be such a horrible condition when it flares   Hope it clears up soon  

The prednisolone tablets dissolve really easily (I'm assuming GP prescribed the soluble kind?) The advice from the company is to dissolve in water and swallow. However I can't see it being a problem to put in in his bottle. Prednisolone doesn't interact with milk so it should be fine to add it to his bottle just make sure that he drinks it all. If he doesn't then you could try splitting it over 2 bottles with the prednisolone in a smaller volume then follow up with the rest of the milk.

Good luck!

Maz x


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks very much Maz,

I managed to get all three days doses into my little man in his evening bottle and he did not seem to notice and more importantly his Eczema seems to have been much improved by it.

Just another quick question he is still having Piriton twice daily (2.5ml), it is a 150ml bottle and when he was put on it no one mentioned whether this was a long term thing or not.  I have booked another appointment with the Doctor on Friday so we can review all his creams and meds so would there be any issues with continuing him on the piritone till then? That would mean he has been on it for 2 weeks. 

Thanks Again
Tracey


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tracey,

No problem to continue with the Piriton until you see the GP. Might as well just to ensure he doesn't start scratching again. He may be able to come off it if this flare up has subsided and he's no longer so itchy. Only way to know though is to stop   I'd wait and chat to GP about it on Friday.

Glad to hear things are better though  

Love to you and M

Maz x


----------

